# Pete's Pond!!!



## Melissa Miller

Ok Last year I got addicted to the live cam at Pete's Pond. It is in Botswana Africa. You can log on and see what is going on with the animals in the wild.

Not that you all need another addiction, but it is really very cool!

Here you can watch the live cam and you can also watch it in Real Player.

http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/

Here is the thread on their forum where you can read the latest sightings. I have it set so the newest post show up first. 
http://forums.ngm.com/forums/thread/145118.aspx

Its live right now and there are ellies out there.

For those that don't know, I love National Geographic!!!


----------



## Dawna

Oooooh, an antelope thingy. It's getting a lonnnnnggggg drink


----------



## Dawna

Last year, when the sound was on and the elephants were playing around and being noisy at Pete's pond, the dogs would go nuts barking. hehe


----------



## irnfit

That's cool. I'll have to check it out at a better time.


----------



## Melissa Miller

In about 30min to an hour the sun will start to come up and its gorgeous. Some animals will come out and just watching the sun rise is amazing! 

I love how you can hear the bugs and the crickets and sometimes see Fattys eyes. Fatty is the resident croc. Dont get in the water, there are some things on You Tube!!! Ill go get them. he. Its like Christmas for me with Petes Pond back!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Oh goodness, the camera is on auto pan at night, but 
look now and there are lions! I saw several cats. Woo hoo


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is an Ellie who scared Fatty back in the water. Looks like Fatty scared the Ellie too. ha.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is one of the baby ellies we fell in love with last year. We saw this one right after it was born w/ the cord still attached. Look how little he is and fell in the puddle here!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here were the lions I saw a few minutes ago. Someone got it up on You Tube right away. The camera is on auto late at night, so panned away. Its dawn now, so as soon as camera dude gets there ( any minute) it wont be white, it will be a gorgeous color. I know I am talking to myself here, but this is way cool! Im going to Africa in January and I can not wait!


----------



## Laurief

I am IN LOVE with the elephant in the puddle video!! That is so adorable and I love how they all tried to help, but in the end Momma just pulled him out of the hole!! I have put this in my favorites and hope to catch some pics!! Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## Paige

These are awesome, have you seen Battle at Kruger. Discovery is making a show about this.


----------



## dboudreau

Wow Wow Wow that is amazing, Paige.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Holy Cow! Thats the coolest thing Paige! I have never seen anything like that, can you imagine being those people in the car????


----------



## Laurief

I had heard so much about this video but this is the first time I saw it - amazing!!! I hope the little calf survived.


----------



## Laurief

Melissa, you better hide, my hubby is going to hunt you down!! Now -besides spending all day on the forum, I have added Petes Pond to my daily activities!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHA Laurie! Trust me it is SO addicting. Wait until you say, I cant go to dinner, the ellies are out! he. Did you just see the Warthogs? They were huge! And fatty was sunbathing on the beach. Pretty sunset!


----------



## Laurief

I just saw some kind of wart hog type thing - this is so cool!! Who does this? It appears from the sounds that there are people sitting behind this camera at all times? She just answered the phone in the background - are these National Geographic employees who sit there all day? I want that job!!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, wasn't that funny? At least she was kind of quiet. The birds were pretty loud.

Right now it is raining over Pete's Pond - it's a light rain.

Paige, as soon as I saw your comment, I knew it was about that video. It was posted on another message board I visit and I had to have watched that 3-5 times. I was so tense when viewing it. The whole thing was amazing to watch.


----------



## Leslie

I saw the Battle at Kruger last month on tv. They said it is the most watched video on the internet these days. They interviewed the safari guide and the man who shot it. The guide said in the 10+ yrs. he's been a guide, he's never seen anything like it. The man who shot the movie was a complete photography amature. He said he uses his camera so rarely, he had to look back at the manual to remember how to turn it on!


----------



## marjrc

Oooooooo, I'm going to click on all these clips you guys have added to this thread! Too cool. Just visiting the pond and it's around 7:30 p.m. so not much going on. Still ! I can hear the crickets, frogs and all kinds of sounds...... amazing! 

Thanks for posting this Melissa!! I love it and will have to show the kids when they get back from school later on.


----------



## Havtahava

I am working on my desktop computer and have the laptop set up with Pete's Pond next to me. I love all the nighttime sounds filling the house, and every once in a while, I hear a big ker-plop in the water that makes me look at the screen. I haven't seen anything for an hour or more though. There were two large horned animals (gazelle or antelope looking, but sturdier) that came to get a drink, but they are long gone.

What are the things that keep flying over the water? Are those birds or bats? I don't recognize the flying pattern at all - it seems too haphazard, even for the way swallows act over water. They stay in the air too long to be fish.


----------



## Havtahava

There was a hyena a few minutes ago.

Whatever is making that LOUD hideous call has all my dogs looking around trying to find it.


----------



## Laurief

I have not been on for a while, but I too like the sounds - except for the strange lady who answered the phone - I think that they were bats - they have strange flying patterns so they can get to the bugs.


----------



## anneks

I have yet to catch this during the day. It is always night time when I look. I guess I will have to start planning my days around their time?

The video of the buffalo lion fight was amazing. My son and I were both mesmerized.


----------



## anneks

This is too cool, I see an elephant right now haha. I guess night time is OK.


----------



## Melissa Miller

There are A ton of elephants there right now.


----------



## anneks

The babies are soooo cute!


----------



## Laurief

My goodness, there are LOTS of elephants there now, and they are noisy drinkers!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Whoops I didnt see your last post Anne. The sun comes up there at about 11pm here. Its pretty cool. There is a lot of stuff to see at night, as some of the lions and other animals come out more at night.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, they are loud! 

I didn't realize there were different cameras set up until the elephants arrived. They keep doing belly shots of the big ones. Ha ha!

I still want to know what that hidiously loud call was. I just told Melissa about it as it was coming to an end. She got to hear the one last call before it disappeared. I've never heard anything like that before except in scary movies when the director is trying to get you to jump out of your skin.


Came back to add to my last sentence and just wanted to comment that it is amazing how busy it can get, and then it is almost dead silent (except for the bugs) again. The contrast of activity and then quiet is amazing.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I still dont know what it was, but someone said it could have been a breeding animal or one in distress. Or both. 

There is a raft cam that floats. Thats what all the splashing earlier was I think, when the real cam was still. I cant wait until Fatty goes up to it. 
I think I just heard them take it out of the water. Im not sure how long they man the camera, but last year they slept there, around 11pm you would hear their alarm go off. 

I don't think they started off working for National Geographic and I am not sure they do now. I think they may just have a contract/deal with them. I dont think the guys who worked the Polar Bear cam worked for National Geographic either. I WANT BOTH OF THOSE JOBS!


----------



## Laurief

I cant stand this!! Did anyone see the huge ardvark at the pond??? This is so cool!!!


----------



## anneks

Ack I missed it. I just got home from picking my son up and showing him the elephants I recorded earlier. I wish I had one of those big screen tv's you can hook your computer up to. We wouldn't need cable anymore :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I saw it, Laurie!

I had just walked back into the room and heard a huge slurping so I had to look. I even asked Melissa if it was an aardvark, but she isn't watching it right now - figures! As he walked away, it was obvious it was definitely an aardvark. Cool, huh? I can't wait to see some of these creatures in the daylight if they come back for drinks.


----------



## Laurief

I have seen ardvaarks before, but never one that big!! This is so facinating to me that there are so many different animals sharing the same pond!


----------



## anneks

Is a lot of the noise made by the camera people? Sometimes there is a whole lot of noise but no animals. And the noise sounds very close.


----------



## Thumper

Wow! This is SOOO very cool  I've sent the link to my sons and they are lovin' it. I can't believe I have never heard of this before. I can easily see how one gets addicted! It's riveting!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I've had it off for the last few hours, but sunrise should be coming now. I need to turn it on again.


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, that's why I'm still sitting here and not in bed sleeping! It's sunrise and it's getting lighter over there. I want to see some action!! lol


----------



## Melissa Miller

Dangit my computer froze, I hope I didn't miss much. I didn't catch the full sunrise. 

Anne... sometimes its the people but sometimes it animals we cant see. 
I know there is splashing when they put the water cam in.

Here is a photo of the layout. Can you imagine. We should all plan a safari. 

http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/why_petes_pond.html


----------



## anneks

It's even cooler in color :wink: I found all the cams they have. I do not like the seal one, all that noise!!


----------



## Laurief

I woke up to a large herd of elephants this morning!! This is so neat, but a little strange. I can hear people moving around, moving chairs - although it would be a cool job to have, I would have to imagine a little boring at times. I dont think I could do it cause I would be talking all the time, ohhh look at that, ooooh look at that!! The people are obviously right there, but dont say anything.


----------



## marjrc

You and me both, Laurie!! LOL We'd be yakking away, while enjoying our morning cup-a-joe ! lol

I see the elephants now too. It's sooooooo cool! My first sighting! The babies are having such a great time rolling around in the water.

I saw the sunrise last night (hmm...... that sounds strange! LOL) and it was gorgeous! I spotted a young/small deer for a few seconds and two storks(?) on that dead looking tree with no foliage. They were just sitting there. I had to give up at midnight though. I was tired!


----------



## marjrc

I am in AWE!! I just finally got to viewing the clips on here and Paige, that is one memorable video! omg, my jaw dropped and stayed open for so long, flies almost flew in!! LMBO Wow. Amazing. I never, ever thought that calf had a chance and then to see it just walk away. Wow!

Gator's at Pete's Pond now.


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, shortly after that, he followed a hyena for a bit, and another animal that looks a like a wolf l(maybe a jackal? I just don't know, but it has neat markings and looks like a small wolf). Right after that, there was a very (boring) large flock of fat, big birds. They reminded me of super large quail or pheasant without the long tail. I think someone on the message board called them "fleas." There was a bit of other activity and just as I was going to log off, a bunch of baboons came to the water - they are even uglier than hyenas!

I think the camera has been trained on Fatty since I turned it on this morning. I'm amazed at how teeny those birds are on him. In cartoons & kids' books, the birds always look a little big bigger. (Yeah, that's the closest I've been to a croc before. LOL)


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Kimberly. You didn't see the elephants swimming this morning, then? They look like they have a blast in there! 

That reminds me, anyone see the docs "Planet Earth"? I bought the whole set of DVD's for hubby on Fathers' Day and we've watching about 1/3 of them. They are spectacular and inspiring! They were on Discovery, hmmm..... maybe?? We enjoy watching the 'making of' though. Pretty mind-boggling how they get their shots.


----------



## Havtahava

No, I completely missed the playing elephants. Darn!


----------



## Laurief

OK, so who is fatty? I just saw an elk with the largest horns!! One was longer than the other.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Fatty is the croc. There is only the one. You can see him trying to catch bugs or even ostriches sometimes.


----------



## Laurief

Oh - I saw that Fatty had a nice leisurly afternoon today!! he is a big boy!!


----------



## Laurief

The birds in the trees make me think I have been drinking too much!


----------



## Paige

ohh look the sun is setting


----------



## Laurief

We should open chat up when we are watching the pond - yes the sunset is gorgeous!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Lots of Big Ellies just walked up!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I am sooooooooo mad that i cant get this on my computer at work . And i can only get dial up at home so i cant view it there:frusty: . This thread is a great big TEASE!!!


----------



## Laurief

I must have just missed them. Since the sunset I have not seen anything. I feel so bad for the camera men/women, they must be so lonely -


----------



## marjrc

Aw crap! I am so angry at myself!!!!! It was 4:00 this afternoon and I thought "oooo , better go check out the pond." But did I?? HUH??? Nope!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAA It's night now, nothing going on. boooooohooooooooo

Melissa, this is soooooo addictive! You bad, bad girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Marj, I have been watching from 4pm off and on, NOTHING has been happening all night! The animals must all be at a party somewhere !!


----------



## Laurief

what is that noise?? didyou hear it Marj??


----------



## Paige

I was watching this morning and there was all kinds of action. I saw two herds of elephants playing in the pond and then in mud


----------



## marjrc

OMG, did anyone hear that????? Holy cow!! There is this horrific noise. Well, o.k...... it's some animal calling out. Maybe a mating call? Sheesh! LOUD and sounds like it's from something big. Cool ! 

LOL Can you tell I'm a city girl??? :brick:


----------



## marjrc

Looks like there are a few of us looking in. I'm in CHAT now if you want to ..... well, uh...... chat !  lol


----------



## Havtahava

I haven't had the cam on since it was still daylight and focused on Fatty this morning, but I just went over to the forum and see that it was a hyena you guys heard. I think I heard it yesterday and it was pretty weird - definitely grabbed my attention and all the dogs too! They all cocked their head from the other room trying to figure out who was here screaming. :laugh:


----------



## Dawna

Cool.......sunset at Pete's Pond. It made me sleepy. I have to go to bed.
Okay, sorry, Melissa informed me that is SUNRISE. It still made me sleepy. 
I fergot Afurka is way over yunder on the other side of the earth, where they have mornin' at nite.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I CANT BELIEVE HOW MANY ANIMALS ARE OUT! 
I saw Baboons and Wildebeast (?) hyenas and then Lions. 
Its crazy! 

Im watching them while I brush out Stogie.


----------



## marjrc

There's a baboon there now and a deer drinking water! Cool. 

A whole bunch of us were in the Chat room last night, talking about this. It's incredible!


----------



## Havtahava

Anyone watching now? What are those things? Are they wild boars? Weird!


----------



## Laurief

check out the pond, Fatty just wend under water & is heading for the birds.


----------



## Laurief

Has anyone figured out how to downsize the webcam (as I get all the other Natl. geographic stuff too) so I can view it, while working on something else on my computer??


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, I cheated and set up the laptop for the web cam right next to my desktop, so I can do work on the desktop computer. LOL I don't think that is what you mean though.

If you go to the National Geographic page and just keep the small version up, you can make the window smaller, and open another page and keep that one smaller too - and then position them on your screen so they are side by side. 

Or you can open the web cam page full screen size, then use the Windows button on your keyboard, open your browser on top of it and then make that window smaller so you can work on top of the web cam screen. If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll do a screen shot to show you.


----------



## anneks

What they really need is a little bell they sound anytime an animal comes into the frame.


----------



## marjrc

"What they really need is a little bell they sound anytime an animal comes into the frame."

*** I agree!!! The camera's been on this one spot, among trees forever now!! UGH ! I saw the boars frolicking in the water and the monkeys, but there's nothing going on for a while, so I guess I should really get back to my life now and come check later. LOL

I just have multiple tabs at the top of my page and click to the 'live streaming video' tab every once in a while. I have my sound turned on too. It works for me.


----------



## anneks

There have been gazelles or something of the sort passing by


----------



## Havtahava

From some of the comments on the NG forum, I think the creatures I saw earlier were warthogs. Those spines, which remind me of a dragon, are so strange.

Anne, my husband said that they really need a camera that turns to the sound like he uses for conference room web calls. The camera pans over to the source of the sound. Now that would be cool for all the night shots! However, it sounds like they just improved a lot from last year. Someone was commenting that they eliminated the annoying wind sounds from last year. Every time the wind came up, it would be too loud through the microphone. Maybe we can get them to work on the sound sensitive camera for next year! LOL


----------



## Laurief

Could you please show this computer iliterate what you mean?? thanks.


----------



## Havtahava

Yep! Let me go to the laptop to show you. Do you have the web came on full-screen or are you viewing the National Geographic page with it embedded as a small image?


----------



## Laurief

smaller image within the page


----------



## anneks

I agree with the sound activated camera. At night you hear so much noise but nothing on the screen.


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, I gotta go, having a bad reaction to a med I took - if you post how to do it, hopefully I can try when I am back.
laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, I can't show you an example with the web cam on full screen, but I was able to make a floating window of both so you can see how you can do them side by side.










The key is to use the Windows button on your keyboard (looks like the Microsoft Windows logo), which is usually on the bottom left (possibly between the Ctrl & Alt keys). This will allow you to pull up your program menu or other windows if you have the web cam going full screen.

Then, the next tip is to use the "Restore Down/Maximize" box at the top right of your browser (next to the "X", which closes the window, and the _ which minimizes the window). After you "Restore Down", then resize it to the place you'd like and move the window over so you can still see the web cam.


----------



## Havtahava

I tried to blow up the image to point out the "Restore Down"/"Maximize" button on all three windows that are showing. The email in the background is already full screen, so it will say "Restore Down" if you put your cursor over it. The other two windows (web cam & message forum) are already restored down, so they will say "Maximize" if you put your cursor over it.



I hope this helps a bit.

Feel better!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, I missed your earlier message where you said you're viewing it on the web page embedded. That's even easier for you to do.

Just use the "Restore Down/Maximize" box at the top right corner of your window and make the window the exact size of the web cam and slide the whole window to the left side of your screen. Use the toggle bar at the bottom of the window to center it (see my thick black arrow below). Then open another window or resize your work window to fit on the right side of the screen (I used the Hav Forum, since I know you'll be coming here while watching - ha ha!). You can move the sides of the windows in the center (my thin black arrows) to make them fit without overlapping or you can allow them to overlap a bit too.


----------



## marjrc

I was just wondering if those animals there are gazelle?? They've been there a while, drinking from the pond. the sunset is nice


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Kimberly, I figured it out, now at least I can see the pics and post too!


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, do you read the message boards? A lot of times you can figure out the animal names by what they post over there. If you are seeing the same animals I saw over the last two days, I wondered what they are too. I was calling them "antelope or gazelle-looking things, but bigger" LOL! They look pretty big and sturdy to be either of the ones I thought they were. I think Melissa called them African Deer, but I don't know if we were looking at the same thing at the same time when we were talking.

Laurie, how are you feeling? Are you better now?


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for asking, yes I am ok now. I took a new medication from my Dr. yesterday - he gave me sample of an anti-inflamatory/pain med, I took it at 11am yesterday and woke up covered in hives (orange size). so I am on benedryl and got real sick to my stomach, but better now! 
That seal cam, whenever I go there, looks just the same as the last time I was there. I did see a polar bear and 13!!!! blackl bears in the stream today.


----------



## Havtahava

Yikes! The hives sound horrible. I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Laurief

Its the norm for me, I am highly allergic to manymany meds, so it is always try and try again. The pond is very calm again tonight.


----------



## Leeann

Oh wow this is really neat Melissa, I have been away for a few days and have not been able to get the forum much so just now getting to play catch up. It is night time and not much going on except the crikets, makes me feel like I never left Maine.


----------



## mckennasedona

I just took a look at this. It is very cool! Of course, I wondered why everyone was raving about the beautiful sunsets/sunrises because it sure looks black and white to me until I realized it's NIGHT TIME. Duh!! 

Susan


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, I just checked the boards and someone said it's an Eland, so maybe that's it. I find the site slow at their forum, so am not fond of it. I've only tried twice. 

Laurie, that sounds terrible! You poor thing!! I hope the Benadryl got rid of those awful hives and you feel much better. ((hugs))


----------



## Havtahava

Susan, if you can check back around 9pm our time, I believe the sun will be coming up around then. (Maybe a bit earlier?) And if you turn it on before you go to work, you'll see an amazing amount of wildlife. 

Marj, an Eland? Cool. I've never heard of that before. Yes, the site is slow. I try to load it in the background and then come back and refresh it once if I want info.


----------



## Kathy

I love this site, but my dogs keep going bonkers when they hear the birds, which right now at 9:00pm California time is all there is! They can't figure out where this noise is coming from. They keep running to and from the back yard to inside the front room!!!! Pretty funny actually, oh and barking at "that sound".


----------



## anneks

Does anyone know....when I play it in the real player and I blow it up big the graphic isn't as clear. Is there anyway to agjust it so you can see it as clear as you can when it's a small image?


----------



## Laurief

I think so - when it goes up to the large size, go to the upper left, I think there is a button for "return" and it will downsize to approx 1/3 of you screen and be clear. Let me know if it works


----------



## anneks

I have done that to make it clearer but I was wondering if I could still look at it larger but clearer.


----------



## Laurief

I tried too but could not get the large page clearer.


----------



## Havtahava

On my desktop, the image isn't so clear when it is larger, but my laptop adjusts and is clearer than the desktop image. It still isn't too sharp, but I usually have it on across the room. The laptop got moved to the living room for the evening (sunrise) and the early mornings (sunset), so we can all catch any activity as it happens, and I haven't bothered with it during my daytime hours the last couple of days. It is fun when my daughter talks about Fatty as if we've known him (her?) for years. LOL!


----------



## marjrc

There are a LOT of those deer now!! At least a dozen or more. I tried to see the sunrise, but at 1/4 past midnight, I shut down. I need my sleep!! lol


----------



## kimoh

Thank you so much for posting this site.

I could never get it to load on my pc, but finally tried it on my mac last night. My daughter just loves it.

Last night we saw what I believe was a jackel drinking from the pond, it was only there for a bit.

I turned it on this morning while the kids were eating breakfast there were ostriches, impala, wart hogs and an alligator amazing!

I am addicted now.

Kim


----------



## marjrc

IMPALA!!!!! That's it!!!!! That's what those deer-like creatures are! Thank you, Kim. I was sure I knew the name, but couldn't think of it. lol

Where has the day gone??? It's sunset already!


----------



## mckennasedona

Okay, I've seen it in living color and it is very cool to watch. I saw the alligator and I'm not sure what else. I just hope I don't tune in when something is getting killed and eaten. Although it's fact of life, I don't like to watch it. 
I'm sharing the link with some friends who I think would really love it.

Susan


----------



## kimoh

If you scroll down below the webcam image on the ng page highlighted in blue there is a link to a field guide you can click on. That is what helps me figure out what we are seeing. Looks like there are some helmeted guinea fowl on there now too. And I was wrong I guess it is a nile crocodile not and alligator.

This is too much fun!


----------



## Laurief

Check out the sunset on the pond!!


----------



## kimoh

There is a whole herd of elephants there right now including lots of babies---amazing.

Kim


----------



## marjrc

I'm watching them too, Kim ! Pretty neat, eh? There are a lot more baby elephants than I would have thought,. 

I'm not sure where the cameras are, but we're seeing some interesting angles.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I am so glad yall love Petes Pond!!! 
I am in Colorado and havent been on but keep thinking..hmmmm whats going on at Petes Pond?!


----------



## good buddy

This site is so cool! I'm also not the biggest, brightest techie in the group. Kimberly, I was trying to follow what you were telling Laurie and I couldn't get it and started experimenting..now I've lost my menu bar? Do you know how I get it back? :smash:


----------



## judith

wow, i saw my first sunset, love this! i want to put my notebook on the nightstand so i can keep an eye on what is going on at night.


----------



## marjrc

I'm looking at two male "deer" facing off with their antlers! It's amazing!! Their body language is unbelievably clear. I love it!

Check it out..... http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/


----------



## Leeann

Marj, I was able to catch them for a quick sec. before they left. My DH told me to move the camera to follow them LOL


----------



## marjrc

Isn't it frustrating, Leeann, when the animals move away and that dang camera doesn't follow?? :frusty: I want to yell "C'mon people! Wake up!!" LOL
Though I can't imagine sitting at that camera ALL day long. UGH !

Sunset now. Very pretty.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thats such a pretty sunset.


----------



## Leeann

It really is, I have been laying on the coach w/laptop on the the table just watching the sun set.


----------



## Havtahava

I wanted some action this morning. All we could see were trees & lots of birds, then the sunset. I watched the sun go down and then I shut it off. LOL I'm getting too impatient and the dogs get brushed every time I'm watching it. You can only brush the dogs so many times...


----------



## Leeann

Kimbery hurry up & go back the deer are out


----------



## Leeann

oooops antelope


----------



## Laurief

haha - whatever they are, they are pretty!!


----------



## Havtahava

I just _knew_ that the critters would come out after I left. Don't they usually appear after sunset and just around dawn?

By the messages on the forum, it appears that Fatty scared away the Impalas before I saw them. Did you see them get spooked by him?

And now it looks like it is on auto cam. Darn. Oh well. I'll look back tonight.


----------



## Melissa Miller

The sunrise was so pretty, I need a cup of coffee! Except its bed time. But the animals are out.. dangit! I love watching the sunrise right before I go to bed.


----------



## Laurief

LOOK LOOK - a pink sunset!!!


----------



## anneks

Ok how did I miss the sunset by 5 minutes? Oh nm they just zoomed out and I can see it isn't totally dark yet............HEY now they just switched to the night cam. At least there are some deer and big birds to look at.


----------



## anneks

What just happened???? The elephants all took off running. Did anyone see anything/.


----------



## Melissa Miller

So now its a white out..meaning they didn't turn off the night vision. I think they over slept... hehe. 
But I thought I heard people rustling around. I Do hear those alarm clock birds!


----------



## Melissa Miller

As I typed it, they turned it on. Maybe we can see the sunrise.


----------



## Laurief

Fatty is out for a visit!!


----------



## Laurief

Quick question, every so often the cameras stop and I get three options across the screen 1 - Save to my Library 2 - share video 3 - play again
How do I get back to the "jungle" without signing back on again?


----------



## Havtahava

I think that is a setting in RealPlayer, Laurie. I got that on the first day and haven't had it since so I don't know how to tell you how to avoid it. Sorry.


----------



## marjrc

OOOOOOoooooo!!!!! LIONS!!


----------



## kimoh

I know, I am watching too. This is so cool! 
Even better, my 9 yr old is home early from school today so she got to see them.
Kim


----------



## Laurief

dont they look so magnificent!!


----------



## marjrc

There was the momma lion and her two girls, drinking for the longest time, then they scampered off. A herd of elephants wandered in and scared the lions away. lol LOTS of elephants!! Neat !


----------



## Laurief

Those elephants sure do "slurp" loud - it is so cool!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

WOW seeing the ellies up close, you realize how enormous they are! 
I missed the lions...


----------



## kimoh

beautiful sunset!!!

Kim


----------



## marjrc

There are at least 6 lions there, drinking! they're gorgeous!

LOL They just got chased off by the elephants - again!! One lioness was not happy and growled... but she moved out of the way .lol


----------



## Leeann

O.K. something is moving in the water even my boys hear it but they got the darn thing on auto cam grrrr. Do they put it on auto at the same time every night??


----------



## Leeann

Melissa I'm sorry but I really hate you tonight for getting me addicted to this. We have sqeeking and squaking going on but no image....


----------



## Melissa Miller

HEHE... I have not been on today. It drives me NUTS when something is there and then the camera pans away. I think they sleep there, so in the middle of the night for them.. like now... they are sleeping. 

It IS SO addicting. I am glad others appreciate it as much as I do. We need a Petes Pond support group. HA!


----------



## Laurief

I have not been able to get on, it just is not loading!! Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## irnfit

Yes, Laurie. I just get a blank screen. Everything loads except the videocam.


----------



## kimoh

I have 2 computers, a mac and an hp. I can only get the webcam on my mac, on the hp I get the blank page too.

Kim


----------



## Laurief

I finally just got on!! yay


----------



## kimoh

*hyena*

There is a spotted hyena on there now. It is the first time I have seen one of them.

Kim


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

This morning I checked in to the wavelit site and the camera was pointed at the game resort - and the people inside. It was too funny. I guess nothing was happening at the watering hole.

http://www.wavelit.com/?ch=Wildlife&sh=africam

When I go to Pete's Pond in the evening (dawn/early morning their time) all I see is something like a slideshow. Is anyone else getting that instead of a live streaming video?

Wanda


----------



## marjrc

Lots of deer there just a minute ago! I can hear a ton of flies buzzing around the camera. Ick !


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! An ostrich!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I was catching up on the forum over there and the camera lady posted this a bit ago. 

"If you hear clanking, footsteps and scrapings, it's Pete fixing the camera. Also: Those hoarse sneezing-type sounds are the impalas warning each other of danger. Remember they were "barking" this morning and acting very nervous. Pete thnks that was b/c of the lions. So they must have been just stage right. He also says that the lioness would not have been roaring unless she had already made a kill."

ALSO, they said Fatty got an Impala. He has kept it in the water munching on it now and then. They said the stench is horrible. 

And apparently one of the ellies ate through a cable and they lost sound for a while. 

Oh the problems on the pond! I love it!!!!!!

There was a lion out this morning but I missed it.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the update, Melissa! I saw that Impala in the pond. eewwwww!!! It's eye was so bloated, it was the size of a baseball. YUCK! I was wondered what had happened. Poor thing is just floating around like pond buffet! 

At sunset last night, the elephants were out and about. There are a LOT of them and they make a racket! Guess they aren't afraid of what other creatures might hear them. lol And they say the lion is king......... HA ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Baboons are out!!! I love sunrise at the pond.


----------



## Leeann

I never get to see the sun rise. I would have to stay up till almost 1:00 a.m. to catch it and trust me if I'm up at that time I'm not even thinking about Pete's pond&#8230;







LOL


----------



## marjrc

lbkar said:


> I never get to see the sun rise. I would have to stay up till almost 1:00 a.m. to catch it and trust me if I'm up at that time I'm not even thinking about Pete's pond&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Why, Leeann!! I'm shocked!!!!! :jaw:

Please make sure to have a chilled glass of whatever you're having for me!


----------



## Leeann

Has anyone checked out any of the other wild cams?

Check out the Grizzlies in Alaska there has to be 30 of them fishing..

http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamgrizzlies/


----------



## Melissa Miller

Leeann, 
Grizzlies are my all time fav animal! I think. I love bears! Thats why I went on the polar bear trip. I read ALL books about Grizzlies and love the bear attack books. Thanks for the link, I am going to start watching that one. They have added so many cams. The polar bear one starts in Oct, but it may make me too sad!


----------



## Leeann

It is truly amazing to see all those Grizzlies at the same time. I also watched the bald eagles for a little bit yesterday but I really enjoyed watching all the different videos they have. They have a whole section on cats, which I love. Poor DH has to listen to wild animals while watching golf yesterday hehe.

Oh ya those cowboys looked great yesterday Romo is looking good.


----------



## Melissa Miller

I wasn't sure if yall knew. The polar bear cam in online. :Cry: I am just now watching it without getting depressed.

It gets dark early there, so the best time is during the day, I think it cuts off abut 3-4pm central.
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/polarbearcam/

Let it snow! :smow:


----------



## Dawna

You had a breakthrough
Polar Bears without wilderness depression. hehe


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok Im watching two wrestle now. I may be having a RELAPSE. Those are my bears!


----------



## kimoh

We have been watching the polar bears here too. The other day there was a mom with 2 cubs that were really cute to see together.

btw there is also a really pretty sunset finishing up on Pete's Pond.

Kim


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thanks Kim! That sunset is gorgeous!!!!!

Now I have petes pond in one broswer and Polar Bears in the other, talk about opposite sides of the world.


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww. I bet the polar bear cam brings back some neat memories, Melissa.


----------



## marjrc

For fun, and because Leslie reminded me of this thread, here is the link to Pete's Pond again: http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/wildcamafrica/

It is fascinating!! Right now, there is an ostrich drinking from the pond!


----------



## marjrc

It will be sunrise there soon. Birds are wading in!


----------



## good buddy

Oh I used to love Pete's Pond! I can't get it to work now. Arg! Getting so frustrated! I've uninstalled Flash Player and re-installed--rebooted and it still won't work! Is anyone else had these problems? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Christy, I'm having the same problems


----------



## SMARTY

It is working fine for me, I sent it to several friends who are enjoying it too. There is a warthog there today


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Melissa Miller said:


> Here were the lions I saw a few minutes ago. Someone got it up on You Tube right away. The camera is on auto late at night, so panned away. Its dawn now, so as soon as camera dude gets there ( any minute) it wont be white, it will be a gorgeous color. I know I am talking to myself here, but this is way cool! Im going to Africa in January and I can not wait!


Says the video has been removed by the user??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I got on is there anyway to make it full screen, I did not see a button. Love this, my cat is looking at the computer trying to find the birds!


----------



## Leslie

Finally got it to work for me :clap2:


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Yes, Christy, I'm having the same problems


I'm trying to figure out what's wrong. I have Windows Vista--IE--already uninstalled my flashplayer and re-installed the latest version--updated my Java-rebooted. Hmmm so far, it's still not working! I'll keep trying to figure it out though because I LOVE Pete's Pond! Do YOU have Vista? (Stupid Vista, I just know it has something to do with this! Grrrr.) :frusty:


----------



## irnfit

I haven't been able to get it to work either. If you look at the web page, it directs you to view it on their facebook page. If I have time later, I'll try it on facebook.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Finally got it to work for me :clap2:


HOW did you get it to work??


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's wrong. I have Windows Vista--IE--already uninstalled my flashplayer and re-installed the latest version--updated my Java-rebooted. Hmmm so far, it's still not working! I'll keep trying to figure it out though because I LOVE Pete's Pond! Do YOU have Vista? (Stupid Vista, I just know it has something to do with this! Grrrr.) :frusty:


Nope, I have a Mac. I *re*-reloaded real player and it worked :suspicious:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

good buddy said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's wrong. I have Windows Vista--IE--already uninstalled my flashplayer and re-installed the latest version--updated my Java-rebooted. Hmmm so far, it's still not working! I'll keep trying to figure it out though because I LOVE Pete's Pond! Do YOU have Vista? (Stupid Vista, I just know it has something to do with this! Grrrr.) :frusty:


Says you need newest Flash Player Plugin to view site...doyou have that?


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Nope, I have a Mac. I *re*-reloaded real player and it worked :suspicious:


Thanks Leslie. :clap2: It says you have to have the latest Flash Player Plugin so I kept trying that. I finally gave up and downloaded Real Player and voila! I can see it now! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Isn't it just fascinating? I'm so glad some of you got the link to work for you. I'll have to check it out during the day time when there might be more animals at the pond. Soooo cool !!


----------



## lcy_pt

How cool is this! I never knew about this before!

There are anetelopey type animals on right now. I may never get back to my housecleaning now!


----------



## marjrc

"anetelopey" ??? :llama: Is that a word?? :suspicious: ound:

I see an ostrich!!!


----------

